# Tricked into pregnancy??



## Jess1987

So i just need a little advice.. And came here for help.. Hope you dont mind.

My partner and i have been having unprotected sex for 6 months. I have been off depo for 12 months.. He was very aware that i wasnt on contraception.. But still claimed he was done with having kids.

A part of me wanted another child but i didnt tell him i did.. I knew unprotected sex it would happen anyway.. Without a decision being made by us both. If you know what i mean.

Anyway.. Cut a long story short.. I told him i wanted a child and that i had insinuated sex a little more around ovulation time.. He was fuming. He said i had tried to trick him into having another child even though he didnt want one.. Yet hasnt worn a condom and was WELL aware there was a risk every single time.

I told him i was going getting the implant and i was going to forget about the idea.
But now ive just found out I'M PREGNANT!! I havent told him yet..
What on earth do i do? Ive discussed the "what if" with him.. After id told him that i wanted one, and there could be a chance i was pregnant this month.. His reply was. "If you are, and you choose to keep it, i will leave" "i was tricked".

Please tell me this isnt classed as him being "tricked" or "manipulative" as it's what he keeps saying. He CHOSE to have sex every time.. Without protection.

Sorry for rambling on, and im not even sure ive posted this in the correct thread. I just REALLY need some advice
Thanks in advance


----------



## mummy2lola

I’d leave him and let him know what he’s missing out on,what a complete immature excuse of a man.on what planet did he grow up on thinking u can have unprotected sex and not get a baby out of it,I’d class it as tricked if u told him u were on contraception on weren’t,he was well aware that neither of u were using anything,if he leaves just know that u and the baby will be better off without him and let him still run around like a careless teenager his whole life,he will be the one missing out,good luck with everything and congratulations xx


----------



## mamawolf

If he was well aware that you were not on birth control and not only chose to have sex but apparently also chose to finish inside you, then no you didn’t trick him into it, even if you didn’t tell him you wanted one. Like you said, he knew what could happen and didn’t do anything to prevent it. That’s on him. And even if you HAD tricked him, only an asshole would abandon his child because of something the mother did. I hope when he says he would leave you, he still would take responsibility for his child.

But again, no, I don’t think you tricked him.


----------



## mumof1+1

Tell him. Let him feel he’s been tricked. He chose to have unprotected sex. If he felt so strongly about not wanting more kids then HE should’ve done something about it. It takes 2. He KNEW it was unprotected. If that’s how he feels about a pregnancy then he ain’t worth it anyway and chances are you’d be way better off without him. Me personally, in my opinion, how can you have tricked someone who is old enough to know what they’re doing, protected or not. He hasn’t been tricked hun he’s just being a prick. Tell him, if he chooses to leave then that’s his choice, just proves how much you mean to him... I’m sorry if that sounds harsh but it’s true. My 2 children were conceived on the mini pill, completely unwanted by my then partner (he was adamant he didn’t want kids) but he didn’t leave. Ok maybe he isn’t and hasn’t been the best dad but until I split with him he didn’t threaten to leave. He just dealt with it. It’s what people do. Things happen, accidents happen. Unprotected sex generally leads to babies. He needs to get over himself and grow up! Too immature to be a dad in my eyes. And doesn’t deserve you either. Good luck hun. Whatever happens xx


----------



## happycupcake

Agree with above. He wasn't tricked! He's having a tantrum. He was aware that having unprotected sex would likely eventually result in pregnancy. Well, now it has, so time to put his big boy pants on and deal with it!
There are a MILLION things he could have done to prevent pregnancy. He didn't. He hasn't any room to whinge now it's happened.

Good luck with the pregnancy, and don't be manipulated into anything you don't want. If he isn't going to support you and his child then he isn't worth hanging onto


----------

